# نهاية تجربه !!!!



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2010)

*"تَكْفِيكَ نِعْمَتِي، لأَنَّ قُوَّتِي فِي الضَّعْفِ تُكْمَلُ، فَبِكُلِّ سُرُورٍ أَفْتَخِرُ بِالْحَرِيِّ فِي ضَعَفَاتِي، لِكَيْ تَحِلَّ عَلَيَّ قُوَّةُ الْمَسِيحِ"​*
*فى الفتره الاخيره وبالتحد يد  اخر شهرين كنت أمر بتجربه هى فى غاية الصعوبه على نفسى
لم تكن تجربة مرض   ولم تكن ضيقه ماليه ولم تكن مشاكل عائليه كما اعتقد البعض
ولكنها تجربه وضعتنى فى مواجهة الدنيا وجها لوجه 
تجربه كانت كفيله بان تغير كل ملامح حياتى  
  قبل ان تمر بى هذه التجربه كنت دائما اتخيل انى قد مريت بجميع انواع التجارب
كنت افتخر بخبراتى المكتسبه وبسرعة بديهتى وحسن تصرفى وووو
ولكنى كنت واهمه فيبدو ان الدنيا ارادت ان تعلمنى انه ما زال فى جعبتها الكثير والكثير لى
فى بداية تجربتى الاخيره لا انكر انى كنت مصدومه .. مذهوله   ...مرعوبه
لدرجة انى وقت ان كنت اصلى كنت افقد التركيز فجأه لانى لم اكن مصدقه لما يحدث من حولى ووقت استيقاظى من النوم كنت انتفض واول شىء افكر فيه  هل ما انا فيه حقيقى أم انه مجرد كابوس مررت به وقت نومى
تجربتى اضطرتنى ان اخرج للحياه واواجهها وهذا فى حد ذاته منتهى العذاب لي
فأنا ومنذ سنوات طويله اكتفيت بدنيا لها حدود حددتها لنفسى ولاسرتى وكنت اعتقد انى بذلك احمى كل ما يهمنى من اى خطر
ولكن الدنيا ارادت ان تخبرنى بطريقه عمليه انها وقت ان تحب ان تقتحمنى فلن يمنعها عنى اى شىء
 كنت سعيدة انى اصبحت اكثر قرباً من المسيح فلقد كان  دائماً قريباً منى
كنت اعاتبه وارجوه واشكى له
كثيراً ما  مررت بلحظات يأس شعرت خلالها انه لا يستمع لشكواى
أنه يرفضنى .. انه لا يحبنى .. أنه لن يستجيب ولن ينقذنى
كانوا اخوتى فى المنتدى وكأنهم اجتمعوا ووضعوا خطه لمساندتى
فمنكم  من كان يصلى من اجلى ومنكم  من كان يسعى لاخراجى من حزنى باى طريقه ومنكم  من عرض المساعده العمليه 
طوفان من المحبه اغرقنى .. ياااااااه مهما حكيت لن تتصورا كم كانت محبتكوا  طوق النجاه الذى تشبثت به لاهرب   ولو للحظات من جحيم ما يحدث
ليتنى استطيع ان اذكر ماذا قدم لى كل شخص فيكوا ولكنى اخشى من ذاكرتى ومن ان اجرح محبتكوا بدون قصد
فى نهاية التجربه كنت اقوى من البدايه بمراحل
كنت اتعجب من نفسى ومن هذه القوه العجيبه ولكنى علمت وتيقنت انها قوة الصلاه
وان الرب هناك يرى ويسمع ولا يهملنى كما تصورت
ولكن لكل شىء زمان ولكل امر تحت السموات وقت 
وعندما أتى هذا الوقت .. اعلن لى الرب عن وجوده
حدثت معجزه ازهلتنى والاهم ازهلت من هم غير مؤمنيين بالهى
كم عنى لى هذا الكثير
أتستخدمنى أنا الضعيفه يا رب ليشهد لك هؤلاء !!!
اكانت ارادتك الا يأتى الحل تقليدى وسهل فجئت به اعجازى ليرى الجميع عجيب صنائعك
كم انت عظيم يا الهى .. لك كل المجد ولك كل الشكر المستحق
اشكركم يا كل اخوتى فرداً فرداً .. من ساندنى بالصلاه وبالسؤال وبالاحتمال
حقيقى احبكم جميعاً حباً لا تتخيلوا مداه
وأتمنى دوام صلواتكم من اجلى ومن اجل اسرتى  :Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 أبريل 2010)

*رغم عدم معرفتي بنوع المشكله 
ولكن كنت دائما اشعر بانها ستنتهي 
ويد الرب سوف تعلم لمجد اسمه 
لانك يا رب عظيم ومبارك الي الابد 

ونشكر ربنا لاني مشكلتك اتحلت علي خير 
ويا رب يبعد عنك كل التجارب انتي وكل ولاده 
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## asmicheal (28 أبريل 2010)

اللة يا دونا اللة 
هذا الموضوع الفائق الصدق 
اروع من كل قصائدك وجميل موضوعاتك 

لانة موضوع نصرة اللة للمتعب والثقيلى الاحمال 

وعند كثرة همومى فى داخلى تعزياتك تلذذ نفسى 

كلنا فعلا نحبك دونا 
عارفة لية 
لانك قدمتى خبز محبتك سنين طويلة للكل 
واسرتى الكل باحتمالك وصبرك حتى على من يعارضك 

فبعد ايام كثيرة كانت الصلوات نار ترفع من اجلك 


وحركت عرش السماء فعلا بجهادك وصبرك اولا وصلوات قلوب كثيرة كثيرة تحبك 

افرحى حبيبتى 
واكتبى تجربتك فى اغلى مقدس لكتاباتك 
لتذكرك دائما 
بكم صنع بك الرب وانقذك 

وعجيب هو اللة فى انفس صديقية ومحبية 
فى كل صباح عطاياة جديدة 


احلى تقييم لو سمح المنتدى 
كل حبى بجد ليكى دونا 

ربنا دايما يحاوطك ويملاءك بكل بركة روحية 
انتى وكل محبوكى حبيبتى


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (28 أبريل 2010)

*يا حبيبه قلبى 

الدنيا ياما هتعلم فينا بخبرات كتير ومهما اتعلمنا منها هيجى بكرة وهتلاقى حاجات جديده

لحد ما نكبر فى السن وهنفضل نتعلم منها

هتضحكى لو قوةلتلك محنتك دى قربتنى انا من ربنا  

انا مكنتش بصلى كتير لكن عشان بجد بموت فيكى قعدت اصلى عشان ربنا يخرجك من تعبك 

بقيت انا الا بصلى بعد مكنتش بصلى خلتينى اروح الكنيسه وعند المناهرى وابسخريون القلينى 

هههههههههه والطاحونه لففتينى يا دونتى هههههههههههههههههه بس خلتينى اتقرب لربنا

وبسبب التقرب دة مريت باربع ايام تجربه من ابليس  الاربع ايام الا فاتوا علطول دول

انا كنت بنهار فيها حتى انقطعت عن المنتدى مكنتش بدخل الا عشان فهرست القديسين واخرج

الا انتى خلتينى اعمليه ساعه ضيقتك بيت اعمله عشان ضيقتى انا حبيت ربنا اكتر

لان امبارح بالظبط يا دونا ربنا عمل معايا المعجزة بشفاعه  القديسين وخرجت مشعاااااااااارفه ازاى

من ضيقتى

حبيبتى عاوزاكى بس تعرفى ان اقوى الاسلحه هى الصلاه دة اولا

ثانيا اننا بنموووووووت فى بنت كدة اسمها دونا 

وكمان انتى حبيبتى انا مش مجاملات بس انتى عارفه لما بكون تعبانه او خايفه بجرى عليكى حتى فى المشورة والاحتياج بلاقيكى ووقت فرحتى بتشاركينى انتى ملاكى

ربنا يحميكى يا حبيبتى انتى سببتى ليا انا بركه بارتباطى بربنا 

بحبك قوى *


----------



## alaakamel30 (28 أبريل 2010)

> تجربتى اضطرتنى ان اخرج للحياه واواجهها وهذا فى حد ذاته منتهى العذاب



*أختنا الكريمة دونا*
*سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح*
*اسمحى لى أن اعقب على كلماتك الصادقة وخاصةٍ على الجزء الذى إقتبسته لأنه يلخص كل شىء.*
*عزيزتى دونا ما مررتى به لم تكن تجربة واجهتى فيها الحياة وجها لوجه، بل هو لقاء من نوع خاص مع يسوع،كثيرا ما نوصف ما نمر به من تعاملات إلهية على إنها تجارب ولكن ننسى أن الله له طرقه الخاصة البعيدة عن افكارنا،لو تصفحتى قسم الشهادات ستعلمين لماذا انا ههنا فى هذا المنتدى وستعرفين إننى مررت بما هو يفوق ما مررتى به ولكن يبقى أسلوب الله الذى تعامل به معك ومعى هو اسلوب واحد ربما أضطر الله لإستخدامه معنا نظرا لغلظة قلوبنا ورقابنا المتحجرة،ودائما ما كنت اقارن بين هذا اللقاء الذى حدث بينى وبين إلهى وبين اللقاء الذى حدث بين يعقوب والله، وهأنذا أسقط ما حدث مع يعقوب على قصتك ايضا، ودعينى أشاركك نظرتى الشخصية لقصة يعقوب.*
*كان يعقوب ذاك الرجل جبار البأس الذى يعتمد إعتمادا كليا على قواه الشخصية سواء قوة بدنية او حكمة بشرية،حاول يعقوب أن يأخذ كل بركة بقوة يديه وحكمة عقله وبالفعل نجح،نجح أن يسرق بكورية اخيه بحيلته ونجح أن يأخذ محبوبته راحيل بقوة يديه ونجح ايضا أن يأخذ أغنام لابان بحكمته،يا له من رجل يمجده الناس،رجل نجح نجاحا مبهرا ان يأخذ كل شىء إعتمادا على ذاته وظن أنه فى مأمن، ولكن هل كانت هذة هى الحياة التى خططها له الله من البداية،هل هذة كانت إرادة الله الغير معلنة فى حياته والتى كانت تعده ليكون أمة عظيمة يأتى من نسله مخلص البشرية جميعها..بالطبع لم تكن حياته رغم نجاحاته كما أراد الله له،ولهذا اضطر الله لمقابلة يعقوب وجها لوجه فى لقاء خاص جدا وفريد من نوعه،هذا اللقاء الذى اضطر يعقوب فيه لمصارعة هذا الشخص الغريب ليدعه يمر ولكنه لم يستطيع ان يتجاوزه،وفى نهاية الامر مد الله يده فكسر حق فخذ يعقوب،ويا لها من معاملة إلهية رائعة،فالمكان الذى تصارع فيه الله مع يعقوب يسمى (يبوق) وهى كلمة بمعنى (يخلى)،وكأن الله يقول ليعقوب أنا أتيت لكى أخليك من ذاتك لكى أجعلك ترانى فى حياتك،ترى يمينى عوضا عن يمينك وحكمتى عوضا عن حماقتك،كسر حق الفخذ(الحوض) هى الإصابة الوحيدة التى تجعل الإنسان لا يستطيع أن يسير وحده بل يجب أن يستند على اخر نظرا لخلع رجله من مفصلها،ورغم سكوت الوحى عن ذلك لكنى متأكد ان الله بعد أن كسر مفصل يعقوب اعطاه كتفه ليستند عليه فى طريقه،نعم عزيزتى هكذا الله أراد أن يتعلم يعقوب ان يسير معتمدا على إلهه ومستندا على يده القديرة،فكل النجاحات التى نحققها فى حياتنا بدون وجود الله فيها يجعل منها معادلة ناقصة مهما عظمت النجاحات وتكررت الإنجازات،والغريب أن الوحى يقول فى سفر التكوين أن يعقوب انتصر فى هذا اللقاء برغم أنه المصاب المهزوم الذى يسير يجر رجله،ولكن الوحى لم يتركنا فى حيرتنا فى هذا الأمر فأعلن لنا فى وقت متأخر فى سفر هوشع أن يعقوب( جاهد مع الله وغلب بكى وأسترحمه)، نعم كان بكاء يعقوب تحت قدمى الرب هو الغلبة هو الإنتصار الذى لم ينسبه الله لنفسه ولكن لمحبته الفائقة نسبه ليعقوب المهزوم،كم هو رقيق قلبك يا إلهى فى قولك( حولى عنى عينيكى فانهما قد غلبتانى)، هل دموعنا تؤثر فيك إلى هذا الحد،هل قلبك يرق لنا إلى هذا الحد،هل كلى القدرة يجد فى نفسه ضعفا حينما يرى دموعنا،يا لك من أب حنون.*
*عزيزتى دونا لقد تعامل معك الله فى هذا الموقف المرير كما تعامل مع رجله المحبوب يعقوب،وبرغم انه تعامل مؤلم فى نظرك إلا أنه يحمل مكانة خاصة فى قلب الله،سبحى الله فى كل حين وأشكريه على محبته الفائقة التى جعلته يهتم بلقائك لقاء خاص جدا ربما يحدد مسيرتك القادمة لأعوام طويلة...ولإلهنا كل المجد آميـــــــــــــــــــــن*


----------



## grges monir (28 أبريل 2010)

*اكييد دونا الحياة مليئة بالمقاجأت السارة والمحزنة  والمؤلمة اكتر لاسف بكثيير*
*المهم اذاى الواحد بقدر يواجهها ويتعامل معها*
*مين اللى هاينتصر فىالاخر ارادة الانسان ومدى قوة ايمانة ام المشكلة سوف تحنى ظهرة وتهزمة*
*وبلا مجاملة انتى دونا من النوع اللى الذى لدية عمق ايمانىوتسليم ليد ربنا جمييل جدا*
*والكل حاسس بدة (من ثمارهم تعرفونهم)*
*وربنا بيدى النجربة على قد الشخص وعشان كدة كانت تجربتك صعب*
*المهم انك قى النهاية قدرتى انك تعديها ودة كان المتوقع من شخصية زيك تعتبر مثل اعلى لكثييرين هنا قى العطاء والخدمة والحب*
*قى نهاية الكلام يقول الكتاب المقدس*
*لاتشمتى بى با عدوتى ان سقطت اقوم*
*اكييد عينك كانت على الاية دى وقت الضيقة*
*ربنا يفرح قلبك وبيعد عنك وعن كل اسرتك اى مكروة*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (28 أبريل 2010)

ربـــــــــنــــــــا مـــعاكــــــــــى ويــــفـــــرح قــــــــــــــــــــلـــــبك دايــــــــــــــــــــما
​


----------



## youhnna (28 أبريل 2010)

*اولا دونا نشكر الرب
الذى قواكى وكان معك وخرج بك من تحربتك بسلام اكثر مما طلبتى او توقعتى

الامر الذى نفتقده جميعا اذ نطلب تدخل الرب السريع لما نرجوه حلا وقد نفقد الامل لتدخله
ولكن دائما تدبيره يفوق العقول

صدقينى دونا مهما كانت تجربتك الا ان الجميع يمر ويقاسى

ويلزمنا الايمان الحقيقى والثقة فى الرب

كل الشكر لربنا الذى كان معك ورفع اثقالك​*


----------



## جارجيوس (28 أبريل 2010)

سفر طوبيا 2: 12
 وانما اذن الرب ان تعرض له هذه التجربة لتكون لمن بعده قدوة صبره كايوب الصديق 

سفر طوبيا 12: 13
 واذ كنت مقبولا امام الله كان لا بد ان تمتحن بتجربة 

سفر المكابيين الأول 2: 52
 الم يكن ابرهيم في التجربة وجد مؤمنا فحسب له ذلك برا 

الرب يكون معك و يحفظك دائما" يا دونا​


----------



## just member (28 أبريل 2010)

*ليتمجد اسمك يارب فى كل المسكونة

دونا لا احكى كل الشكر لربى يسوع المسيح لأجل انتهاء تلك التجربة
وبدى احكيلك  انة اكتير فرحتى قلبى بها الموضوع
اتمنى تكونى بخير ديما يا دونما وربنا معاكى ويسندك بكل وقتك ويبارك كل طرقك

*​


----------



## النهيسى (28 أبريل 2010)

حقا مش عارف أبدأ أقول أيه .. لكن حضرتك . . قبل أن نشاركك الصلاه .. وقبل أن نبادر برفع أيدينا للسماء لأجلك .. وقبل أن كنا نذهب لأى مكان مقدس نضع أسمك فيه .. قبل كل هذا أعلمى 

* أنك كنتى سباقه للخير كم صليت لأجلى ولأجل كثيرين فى مشكالنا وكم شاركتينا وكنتى دائمه المتابعه بما حدث وما يحدث فى مشاكلنا
*صلوا بعضكم لأجل بعض . قالها الكتاب مشاركه منا جميعا فى مسانده بعضنا البعض
* التجارب تصقل الأنسان ونشكر الرب أن تجربتك مرت بسلام لأن الرب محب مهما كانت التجربه يأتى الفرج والفرح
بعدها

$$$$ أمنياتى لكم ولأسرتكم ولكل أحباؤكم ودائما يارب ,, الأستمرار فى الحياه فى سعاده روحيه وأسريه $$$$
$$$$ وأؤؤكد أنك أختا غاليه ومحبه للجميع ,, خدمه رائعه مغلفه بالحب للكل والتواضع , كلمات أقولها بأمانه مسيحيه ,, حفظكم الرب فى أسمه القدوس $$$


----------



## kalimooo (28 أبريل 2010)

اذا كان هنالك من دموع تذرف في السماء فستذرف على قلة صلاتنا،  لان 

هنالك بركات لا تحصى مخزنة على حسابنا  بل السماء مليئة بالاستجابات 

لصلوات وطلبات لا نكلف انفوسنا بطلبها..

بالصلاة قديسينا عاينوا الله وبالمحبة والايمان صنعوا  اعتى عجائب الدنيا 

واصعبها اقاموا الموتتى وشفوا العميان

فلا عجب من كلامك يا دونا انما اعتبره شيء نتعلم

 منه جميعاً كل قدر معرفته بالمشكلة..

فالرب بعض الاحيان يكلمنا هكذا يوصل الينا الرسائل بهذه الطريقة.

على كلٍ الرب لم يعدنا بالراحة انما قال احمل صليبك وامشي..

نشكر الرب انها انتهت على خير.

سلام المسيح معك ومع الجميع..


----------



## نغم (28 أبريل 2010)

سلام المسيح معك دونا 
فى الاول حزنت وملا الخجل نفسى لانى لم اكن معكى فى هذه محنتك ولم اعرف  اساسا انكى فى محنة وتجربة وكم انا حزينة بسبب تقصيرى 
لكن فل اخرج من دائرة الانا  نفسى واتطلع اليكى  ولعمل الله معك كل الحروف مهما حاولت ان اشكلها وارتبها لن تعطى التعظيم الحقيقيى الذى يستحقه الله لعمله معك 
ونصيحة  منى اقدمها لك على طبق من التواضع 
سجلى كل معجزة تحصل معك فى دفتر مذكراتك او على ورق عادى حتى عندما تمرى فى تجربة اخرى تتذكرى تجربتك هذه وعمل الله معك وتتشجعى  فى يومكى العادى عندما تقرأى عمل الله العظيم 
واتمنى ان تشاركينى فى قراءة هذا المزمور كما ادعو احبائى الاعظاء ان يقروا معن اوليعلمو 

.مزمور 91 (90)
في حمي العلي

من يقيم في حمي العلي
وفي ظل القدير يبت يقول
للرب حماي وحصني انت
الهي الذي اتكل عليه
الرب ينجيك من فخ الصياد
ومن عاقبة السقوط في المهاوي .
بريش جناحيه يظلك
وفي كنفه تحتمي.
فلا تخاف من هول الليل
ولامن سهم يطير في النهار
ولا من وباء يسري في الغروب
ولا من افة تسود في الظهيرة 
تسقط عن جانبيك الالوف
وعن يمينك عشرات الالوف
وانت لايمسك اذى.
ليتك تنظر بعينك
وترى معاقبة الاشرار
لانك قلت الرب حماي
وجعلت العلي معينك
لا يصيبك اي سوء
ولا تقترب نكبة من مسكنك.
يوصي ملائكته بك
ليحرسوك في جميع طرقك.
على ايديهم يحملونك
لئلا تصدم بحجر رجلك.
تطا الصل والافعى 
وتدوس الشبل والتنين
ويقول الله.انجيه لانه تعلق بي.
ارفعه لانه عرف اسمي.
يدعوني فاستجب له
ومعه انا في الضيق.
اخلصه وامجده
ومن طول الايام اشبعه
واريه خلاصي.


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (28 أبريل 2010)

دونا حبيبتى مشاعرك رقيقه جدا بجد أنتى سكر وعسل والكل بيحبك بجد علشان كدا ربنا ساعدك وهايساعدك كتير وصدقينى كلنا بنمر بتجارب صعبه وبنفرح بيها خصوصا لما نلاقى حد بيحبنا واقف جنبنا وكمان يابخت من يجر(الذى يحبه الرب يؤدبه)(طوبى للرجل الذى يؤدبه الرب)
أه إحنا بنتعب من التجربه وكتير بنعاتب ربنا بس دا بسبب ضعفنا وكمان ماننساش ربنا على الصليب قال(إلهى إلهى لماذا تركتنى) يعنى عتابنا لربنا بس بمحبه وأدب حلو وما أحلى أنى أصادق ربنا وأحكيله عنى وعن تعبى وهو أكيد هايلبى
وصدقينى محبتك دى لربنا ومحبتك لأخواتنا فى المنتدى هى أكبر دليل على قلبك الحلو يادونا ياحلو المنتدى كله وربنا معاكى يفرح قلبك ويباركك ويبارك حياتك وتعيشى مع المسيح فى ظل حمايته مع من تحبى


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 أبريل 2010)

عااااااااااااايز اعرف المشكلة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

عشان اعرف اطبق الكلام دة عليها ممممممممممممممم


----------



## happy angel (28 أبريل 2010)

*بالصلاة والصوم نواجه كل مشاكلنا وتجاربنا وضيقاتنا "ادعنــى وقــت الضيـــــق، أنقـــــذك فتمجدنـــى" (مز 15:50)...

بس فعلا الواحد لما بيقرا و بيسمع و بيعرف متاعب الاخرين و تجاربهم اد ايه صعبة 
يشكر ربنا مليون مرة فى اليوم على رحمته بيه
و ان كل ضيقة و تجربة كان يتخيل انها اصعب ما مر بانسان فى الدنيا و لا حاجة لما يقارنها بالالام دى 

ربنا يرحمنا و يعطى تعزية و سلام و صبر و احتمال لكل انسان فى تجربة و فى ضيق و الم 
اكيد ربنا بيدى كل واحد الصليب اللى يقدر يشيله و بيساعده كمان فيه 
ربنا معاكى حبيبتى ويبعد عنك المشاكل ووالضيقات*​


----------



## الياس السرياني (28 أبريل 2010)

طوبى للمؤمن بالاله الحي

طوبى للمُتَّكل على الرب دائماً

طوبى لمن يلقي همه على الرب

طوبى لمن يثق بكلام الرب القائل:

سلامي اعطيكم ليس كما يعطي العالم اعطيكم انا لا تضطرب قلوبكم ولا ترهب

ألف حمد وشكر ليك يا رب من أجل اختي الغالية واسرتها

ألف حمد وشكر ليك يا رب لانك سمحت لشفتي الدنستين بلفظ 

اسمك المبارك...


----------



## SALVATION (28 أبريل 2010)

_  يسوع يكون معاكى يا دونا ويسندك ويرعاكى انتى وكل اسرتك_
_ويبعد عنك كل الشرور_​


----------



## Twin (28 أبريل 2010)

*[q-bible] 
يَا لَعُمْقِ غِنَى اللهِ وَحِكْمَتِهِ وَعِلْمِهِ! مَا أَبْعَدَ أَحْكَامَهُ عَنِ الْفَحْصِ وَطُرُقَهُ عَنِ الِاسْتِقْصَاءِ! 
«لأَنْ مَنْ عَرَفَ فِكْرَ الرَّبِّ أَوْ مَنْ صَارَ لَهُ مُشِيراً؟ 
أَوْ مَنْ سَبَقَ فَأَعْطَاهُ فَيُكَافَأَ؟». 
لأَنَّ مِنْهُ وَبِهِ وَلَهُ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ. لَهُ الْمَجْدُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. آمِينَ. 

[/q-bible]

أنا من بدأت .... وسأكمل
وأنا من أخترت .... ولن أتخلي
لأني أنا هو الأول والأخر
أنا من يدخل كور الحديد وأنا من أخرج 
لتصيروا أقوي وأنقي

وليهتف الكل أنني الله وليس أخر 
وليقل الضعيف بطلاً أنا
لأنني معه ولن أتركه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2010)

ربنا معاكى يا دونا ويحميكى من كل شر وكل ضيق ​


----------



## Coptic Man (28 أبريل 2010)

ما اجمل قلب المؤمن عندما يري يد الله تعمل في حياته

بطريقة معجزية لا يتصورها العقل

فانا اعلم فرحتك وسلامك الداخلي برؤياتك ليد الله تعمل معكي 

لذلك شكرا للرب علي محبته وتدخله في الوقت المناسب

وفيضان المحبة الذي احتواكي يا اختي العزيزة دونا هو قليل مما تقديمه لنا

فصدقا انتي اخت عزيزة وهذا اقل شئ

شكرا للرب علي نهاية التجربة

وشكرا ليكي لمشاركتك لنا بفرحتك بنهايتها

كي نتعظ ونعظم اسمه القدوس علي عمله الممجد

الرب يبارك حياتك ويحافظك من كل شر وشبه شر


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## besm alslib (28 أبريل 2010)

*عزيزتي دونا انا هكون صادقه معك بكلامي*

*انا وانا بقرا كلامك كنت بحسدك بس بحسدك عن محبه مش غيره*

*بحسدك على جراتك مش بس انك كتبتي هالموضوع وعبرتي فيه عن محبة الرب الك *

*انما حتى وقت  ضيقتك وحاجتك للصلاة *

*انا وانا بقرا كلامك حسيت كانك بتكتبي اشياء انا عشتها الفرق بس اني معنديش الجراه اني اطلب الصلاة *

*و لا حتى من اهلي او اقاربي وعمري مفكرت احكي تجربتي اللي عشتها وبعيشها *

*واللي بعدت بسببها كتير عن مسيحيتي وحتى عن الرب *

*عشان كده لما بشوف ان حد محتاج الصلاة ربنا يعلم اني بصلي من قلبي عشانه على امل ان ربنا يسمع حتى ولو من انسانه بعيده عنه*

*انتي ظروفك والصلوات خلتك تقربي من الرب وهاد لوحده نعمة كبيره وسعاده برايي صعب يحسها كل انسان*

*وبيكفي تحسي بمحبة الكل الك وخوفهم عليكي لحتى تعرفي الرب اديش بيحبك*


*وبيكفي كمان انه خلاكي تمري بتجربه من نوع خاص ويكللها بمعجزه بالرغم من عدم معرفتي بالظروف المحيطه *

*لكن اللي بعرفو كتير منيح واللي بسمعو من صغري هو ان اللي الرب بيحبو وبيختارو ليكون من ابنائه لازم*

*يكلل حياته بالتجارب الصعبه *

*انا بدعيلك من قلبي حبيبتي الرب يكون معك دايما ويخفف عليكي اي ظرف كان او ممكن يكون*

*وتفضلي دايما من ابنائه وخدامه المخلصين


الرب يوفقك ويباركك حبيبتي
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أبريل 2010)

*نشكر ربنا من اجل عظيم مجده
المسيح يحميكى من كل شر وشبه شر
*


----------



## HappyButterfly (28 أبريل 2010)

*يسوع معك يا دونا
وبجد فرحنا ان التجربة انتهت بسلام
واكيد كل تجربة بتقوى ومش بتضعف لاننا بنحس فيها بوجود يسوع جنبنا وانه مش سايبنا لوحدنا
وبنكون مطمنين ان لنا اب بالسما بيدافع عننا
حقيقى انا مش عارفة نوع التجربة لكن واضح انها كانت قاسية
نشكر ربنا انها انتهت بسلام
يسوع معك
مش حقدر اقولك يارب مكونش فيه ضيقات تانى
عشان الضيقات دى بتقربنا من ربنا
وكمان معناها ان ربنا بيحبنا
كان فيه اب عندنا لما اكون مخنوقة واروح احكى له واقوله الحمل تقيل
كان يقول ربنا بيحبك انه عطاك التجربة دى وكمان هو مش سيبك دا شايل معاك الحمل وبيخفف عنك الامك
سلام المسيح معك حبيبتى
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 أبريل 2010)

كنت اتمنى من الصديقة العزيزة ان تعرفنا بنوع المشكلة حتى نستفيد جميعا من هذه التجربة نعم الر ب\لا يتركالموؤمنيين ابدا لانن لايمكن نسطيع ان نعمل اى شىء الا بمشيئته


----------



## lovely dove (28 أبريل 2010)

ليتمجد اسم الرب 
الحمد لله ان التجربه مرت بسلام وربنا حلها من عنده 
ربنا معاكي ياحبيبتي ومع عائلتك ويحميكو من كل شر
ومن كل اعمال عدو الخير ربنا يرعاكي 
​


----------



## twety (28 أبريل 2010)

*احنا كنا متضايقين عليكى وكان نفسنا نعرف مالك وكنا قلقانين عليكى
وحتى لما سافرنا عندك كلمتاكى ومكنتيش موجودة
كان نفسنا نشوفك وقتها 
بس مقدرناش نكلمك تانى علشان مقعدناش كتير هناك

بس نشكر ربنا على كل حال
المهم دلوقت انك بخير وربنا معاكى وساندك
ويقال مقوله حلوة
" مع كل محنه منحه "

ربنا معاكى ويسندك ويفرح قلبك يارب
*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (28 أبريل 2010)

*ربنا معك يادونا ويسندك ويحميكى من أى شر أو شبه شر
الرب يباركك ويحافظ عليكى وعلى عائلتك
والرب يبعد عنك التجارب​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2010)

*دونااااااااا يا حبيبتي *

*كلامك خلاني ابكي بجد اثر فيا اوي*

*ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما وحب الناس ده شئ جميل لانك انتي شخصية اجمل وتستاهل الحب*

*ربنا يخليكي لينا يا دونا واتمني اشوفك دايما سعيدة وفرحانه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أبريل 2010)

نشكر ربنا انك خرجتى منها دونا

ربنا يقويكى​


----------



## جيلان (28 أبريل 2010)

*بجد يا دوون اعمال الله عظيمة وكلها بركة وياما شفناها فى مواقف كتير و طبعا له حكمة فى كل حاجة بنعملها*
*طبعا فرحااانة جدا بموضوعك ده لانه عرفنى ان ازمتك انتهت ربنا مايجيبش مشاكل تانى ابداً*
*وفعلا اعمالك عظيمة يا الهى واستجابتك لو بطيئة فى مرة فهى لحكمة* *صعب علينا ندركها فى حينها*


----------



## marcelino (28 أبريل 2010)

*ليتمجد اسم الله القدوس ..*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (28 أبريل 2010)

*دونا حبيبتى مش قادرة اقولك قد ايه فرحانة بللحظة دى 

وانك تخلصتى من مشاكلك وهمومك 

وربنا يباركك يحبيبتى ويقويكى ويسندك ومتخفيش احنا دايما محملوين ومنقوشين وفى نينى العين متشالين 

جاتلى مقولة جميلة فى رسالة بتقول ثق كطفل صغير فى الله وهو سيعطيك اكثر مما تطلب ​*


----------



## *koki* (28 أبريل 2010)

انا مش عندى كتير اقولة بس احب اقولك
ربنا معاكى
و كويس ان انتى طلعتى من الضيقة
و اقوى سلاح هو الصلاة و الايمان بالرب يسوع​


----------



## BITAR (28 أبريل 2010)

*الاخت الحبيبه دونا *
*بعد قراءة التجربه اكثر من مرة*
*لم اجد سوى هذه الاقوال عن الضيقه ( التجارب )*
*وانت تعلمى جيدا ان *
*ربنا محبته فياضة*
*اليك هذه الاقوال*
*من*
*اقوال لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث عن الضيقه *​ 


*إن الضيقة سميت ضيقة لأن القلب ضاق عن أن يحتملها .*​ 
*ضع الله بينك وبين الضيقة فتختفى الضيقة ويبقى الله المحب .*​ 
*لا توجد ضيقة دائمة تستمر مدى الحياة لذلك في كل تجربة تمر بك قل : مصيرها تنتهي . سيأتي عليها وقت وتعبر فيه بسلام . إنما خلال هذا الوقت ينبغي أن تحتفظ بهدوئك وأعصابك ، فلا تضعف ولاتنهار ، ولاتفقد الثقة في معونة الله وحفظه.*​ 
*إن المؤمن لا يمكن أن تتعبه التجربة أو الضيقات ... ذلك لأنه يؤمن بعمل اللـه وحفظه. ويؤمن أن اللـه يهتم به أثناء التجربة، أكثر من إهتمامه هو بنفسه … إنه يؤمن بقوة اللـه الذي يتدخل في المشكلة. ويؤمن أن حكمة اللـه لديها حلول كثيرة، مهما بدت الأمور معقدة.*​ 
*الذين اختبروا الضيقة فقط ولم يختبروا المعونة الإلهية فهم قوم لم يفتحوا عيونهم جيدا لكى يبصروا الله .*​ 


*(ان الضيقات هي عمليات تجميل يجريها الرب يسوع في نفوسنا)*
*(ابونا بيشوي كامل)*​ 


*إذا سلمـت النفـس ذاتهـا للرب بكـل قوتها يصلح الله الصالح لها هذه الأوضاع والعيوب واحده فواحدة لكي تحيدعنها*
*لايوجد شيء تحت السماء يقدر ان يكدرني او يزعجني لاني محتمي في ذلك الحصن الحصين داخل الملجا الامين مطمئن في احضان المراحم حائز علي ينبوع من التعز ية ... من اقوال *
*( البابا كيرلس)*​


*البابا كيرلس السادس...كن مطمئنا جدا جدا ولا تفكر فى الامر كثيرا بل دع الامر لمن بيدة الامر.*​ 


*لايوجد شيء تحت السماء يقدر ان يكدرني او يزعجني لاني محتمي في ذلك الحصن الحصين داخل الملجا الامين مطمئن في احضان المراحم حائز علي ينبوع من التعز ية ... من اقوال*
* ( البابا كيرلس )*​ 

*البابا كيرلس السادس...كن مطمئنا جدا جدا ولا تفكر فى الامر كثيرا بل دع الامر لمن بيدة الامر.*​ 
*تاكد ان بعد هذة الضيقات سيعطى الله النعمه لان كل نعمه تتقدمها محنه .. فسلم امورك له فهو صادق فى وعده ( لا اهملك ولا اتركك , ان نسيت الام رضيعها انا لا انساكم ) متضايقين ولكن غير يائيسين ملقين كل همكم عليه لانه يهتم بكم ... من اقوال*
*( البابا كيرلس)*​ 
*لايوجد شيء تحت السماء يقدر ان يكدرني او يزعجني لاني محتمي في ذلك الحصن الحصين داخل الملجا الامين مطمئن في احضان المراحم حائز علي ينبوع من التعز ية ... من اقوال *
*(البابا كيرلس)*​ 




*إذا سلمـت النفـس ذاتهـا للرب بكـل قوتها يصلح الله الصالح لها هذه الأوضاع والعيوب واحده فواحدة لكي تحيدعنها*​ 
*( القديس أنبا أنطونيـوس الكبير )*​ 
*إحسبوه كل فرح ياإخوتي حينما تقعون في تجارب متنوعة عالمين أن إمتحان إيمانكم ينشىء صبرا*
*(يعقوب2:1)*​ 
*الترجمة الروجية لكلمة ضيقات تعني بركات وأكاليل... وهذه هي اللغة الروحية والذي يترجمها غير ذلك يتعب *
*(قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث)*​ 
*إذا شاء الله أن يريح أبناءه الحقيقيين لا يرفع عنهم التجارب...بل يعطيهم قوة ليصبروا عليها *
*(القديس مارإسحق السرياني)*​ 
*إذا أتت عليك تجربة فلا تبحث عن سببها...بل احتملها بدون حزن *
*(القديس مرقس)*​ 
*من أراد الإنتصار على التجارب بدون صلاة وصبر ازداد ضيقه بسببها *
*(القديس مرقس)*​ 
*بمقدار الحزن والضيقة تكون التعزية،لأن الله لا يعطي موهبة كبيرة إلا بتجربة كبيرة *
*(القديس مارإسحق السرياني)*​ 
*إذا اعتقدت أنك تستطيع أن تسلك طريق الرب بدون تجارب فاعلم أنك تسير خارجه وبعيدا عنه وعلى غير خطى القديسين (القديس مارإسحق السرياني)*​ 
*الأحزان المرسلة إلينا ليست سوى عناية الله بنا*
*(القديس مارإسحق السرياني)*​


----------



## max mike (28 أبريل 2010)

*الحمدلله ان التجربة انتهت على خير ودى قوة الصلاة اللى بتزلزل الجبال

وليتمجد اسم ربنا دايما​*


----------



## النور الجديد (29 أبريل 2010)

حبيبتي واختي الغالية دونا

بجد كلامك شيء يفرح جدااااااااااا وانا سعيده بان التجربة دي عدت على خير والرب دائما بقول تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين وثقلي الاحمال وانا اريحكم يااااااااااه ما اجمل كلام ربنا هو دائما معنا وبحبني وبوضعنا بتجارب عشان يشوف مدى تحملنا للتجارب دي واننا لازم نصبر لانه ربنا بكون معنا في كل ديقة وكل حزن ونحن اولاده وكمان نشكر الرب لانه وجدت المحبة من الجميع وبصلواتنا وتعاوننا الرب استجاب لنا لكي نرى الفرحة بوجهك والبسمة على شفاتيكي يااااااااااه ما عاظم اسمك يارب بجد انا بشكر الرب انه انتهى التجربة دي على خير وانه اتعلمتي منها القوة اكثر للامام لانه انتي دائما تعطينا القوة والمساعده والمحبة ولهذا مهما فعلنا نحن بكل الطرق لكي نكون معك بصلاوتنا الى الرب فانتي فقعلتي هذا معنا من قبل ونحن نحبك جداااااااااااااااا
فانتي اختنا الحبية والغالية على قلبنا يا احلى دونا في العالم

الرب يكون معك ويفرح قلبك دائما ويحمي اسرتك ويبعد عنك شر اولاد وبنات الحرام​


----------



## mero_engel (29 أبريل 2010)

*جميل اوووي احساس الواحد لما يلمس ايد ربنا في مشاكله وضيقاته
صدقيني يا دونا ربنا دايما واقف معانا وحاسس بينا
لكن بيختار وقته المناسب
بحيكي فعلا انك خلتينا نشارك في تجربه الجميله 
عشان نتعلم منها كلنا 
الرب يكون معك حبيبتي ويبعد عن اي ضيق*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 أبريل 2010)

نشكر ربنا انه حمل عنك تجربتك يا حبيبتى
وفعلا التجارب بتخلينا نحس بأنه معانا خصوصا لما تتحل بعد تقلها 
زمان حمل عننا صليب خطايانا ولحد دلوقتى بيحمل معانا صليب تجاربنا 
ربنا فاكرنا تملى حتى لو بتجارب وضيقات عشان نلجأله احنا فى حل الازمات 
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويبعد عنك كل ضيق​


----------



## tamav maria (29 أبريل 2010)

نشكر ربنا يا دونا 
انك خرجتي منها علي خير 
والسيد الميسح قال



من يمسكم يمس حدقة عيني
ربنا حافظ عليكي ويحرسك


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> *رغم عدم معرفتي بنوع المشكله
> ولكن كنت دائما اشعر بانها ستنتهي
> ويد الرب سوف تعلم لمجد اسمه
> لانك يا رب عظيم ومبارك الي الابد
> ...



*اخى الغالى عياد دايما فى سؤالك عنى كنت بتأكدلى ان المشكله هتنتهى وانا كان أملى فى ربنا كبير اوووى وكنت واثقه انه هيتدخل فى الوقت المناسب وقد كان
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك تعب محبتك *


----------



## abokaf2020 (1 مايو 2010)

*اتقال كلام كتير انا اقل واضعف من اني اقول زيه بس كل اللي اقدر اقوله هو قال يد تجرح والاخري تعصب ربنا من كتر ما هو حنين بيدينا التجربة والمحنه بايد والايد التانيه فيها الحل واليد التانيه بتسنند بتشجع وبتقوي صدقني اختي العزيزة دونا انتي قلتي انك حستي انا فو احتمالك بس هو متاكد انك هنكوني قدها وفعلا كنتي قدها وهو ان سامعك في كل وقت 
ربنا معاكي ونشكر ربنا انك عديتي المحنه ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> اللة يا دونا اللة
> هذا الموضوع الفائق الصدق
> اروع من كل قصائدك وجميل موضوعاتك
> 
> ...



*ميرررسى خالص يا ايمى وعندك حق انا فى كل خطوه من خطواتى كنت بشعر بعمل الرب وبقوة الصلاه المرفوعه باسمى والتعزيه بجد كانت فى شهادة غير المؤمنيين بحدوث معجزه 
وليتمجد اسم الرب دائما  *


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2010)

كيريا قال:


> *يا حبيبه قلبى
> 
> الدنيا ياما هتعلم فينا بخبرات كتير ومهما اتعلمنا منها هيجى بكرة وهتلاقى حاجات جديده
> 
> ...



*انا مبسوطه خالص بمشاركتك دى يا كركوره وبكلامك الى زى العسل دايما وبتمنى تفضلى ماسكه كده فى ايد ربنا ومتبعديش ابدا ابدا عنه
فعلا تجربتى دى خلتنى احس اكتر بقوة الصلاه وخلتنى كمان اخد خبره اكبر فى الدنيا ودى من فوائد المرور بتجارب زى ما بيقول قداسة البابا 
ربنا معاكى يا حبيبتى ويباركك دايما :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مايو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *أختنا الكريمة دونا*
> *سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح*
> *اسمحى لى أن اعقب على كلماتك الصادقة وخاصةٍ على الجزء الذى إقتبسته لأنه يلخص كل شىء.*
> *عزيزتى دونا ما مررتى به لم تكن تجربة واجهتى فيها الحياة وجها لوجه، بل هو لقاء من نوع خاص مع يسوع،كثيرا ما نوصف ما نمر به من تعاملات إلهية على إنها تجارب ولكن ننسى أن الله له طرقه الخاصة البعيدة عن افكارنا،لو تصفحتى قسم الشهادات ستعلمين لماذا انا ههنا فى هذا المنتدى وستعرفين إننى مررت بما هو يفوق ما مررتى به ولكن يبقى أسلوب الله الذى تعامل به معك ومعى هو اسلوب واحد ربما أضطر الله لإستخدامه معنا نظرا لغلظة قلوبنا ورقابنا المتحجرة،ودائما ما كنت اقارن بين هذا اللقاء الذى حدث بينى وبين إلهى وبين اللقاء الذى حدث بين يعقوب والله، وهأنذا أسقط ما حدث مع يعقوب على قصتك ايضا، ودعينى أشاركك نظرتى الشخصية لقصة يعقوب.*
> ...



*مرور رائع ومميز هو ليس بالغريب على شخصك استاذى علاء
لا اخفيك انى قد استمتعت بقراءة مشاركتك عدة مرات
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 مايو 2010)

*ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *اكييد دونا الحياة مليئة بالمقاجأت السارة والمحزنة  والمؤلمة اكتر لاسف بكثيير*
> *المهم اذاى الواحد بقدر يواجهها ويتعامل معها*
> *مين اللى هاينتصر فىالاخر ارادة الانسان ومدى قوة ايمانة ام المشكلة سوف تحنى ظهرة وتهزمة*
> *وبلا مجاملة انتى دونا من النوع اللى الذى لدية عمق ايمانىوتسليم ليد ربنا جمييل جدا*
> ...



*عزيزى جرجس دى فرصه اقدملك فيها شكرى على اهتمامك ومتابعتك الدائمه ليا واطمئنانك اليومى عليا وعلى اخبار مشكلتى وده ان دل على شىء يدل على معدنك الطيب واخلاقك الرفيعه وبيدل كمان على انى كسبت اخ وصديق غالى بشكر تجربتى على انها كانت السبب فى ده
وحقيقى انا وقت التجربه كنت كتير اقرا عن الضيقات  سواء ايات او اقوال اباء وكانت بتدينى تعزيه كبيره 
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2010)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> ربـــــــــنــــــــا مـــعاكــــــــــى ويــــفـــــرح قــــــــــــــــــــلـــــبك دايــــــــــــــــــــما
> ​



*ميرررسى خالص يا قمررر
ربنا يحميكى ويفرح قلبك :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *اولا دونا نشكر الرب
> الذى قواكى وكان معك وخرج بك من تحربتك بسلام اكثر مما طلبتى او توقعتى
> 
> الامر الذى نفتقده جميعا اذ نطلب تدخل الرب السريع لما نرجوه حلا وقد نفقد الامل لتدخله
> ...



*اخى العزيز جدااا يوحنا صدقت فتدبير الرب يفوق العقول وكل التوقعات وما يريده لنا هو افضل كثيراً من كل ما نتمناه لنفسنا 
اعلم ان الجميع يمر بتجارب قاسيه ولكن الكل يرى تجربته هى الاقسى
اشكرك لمحبتك الغاليه
ربنا معاك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2010)

جارجيوس قال:


> سفر طوبيا 2: 12
> وانما اذن الرب ان تعرض له هذه التجربة لتكون لمن بعده قدوة صبره كايوب الصديق
> 
> سفر طوبيا 12: 13
> ...



*اشكرك اخى العزيز جا  رجيوس

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويحفظك لاسرتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *ليتمجد اسمك يارب فى كل المسكونة
> 
> دونا لا احكى كل الشكر لربى يسوع المسيح لأجل انتهاء تلك التجربة
> وبدى احكيلك  انة اكتير فرحتى قلبى بها الموضوع
> ...



*عارفه ومتأكده من فرحتك اخى الغالى
 بصلى لربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك ويسندك ويقويك ويكون دايما معاك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> حقا مش عارف أبدأ أقول أيه .. لكن حضرتك . . قبل أن نشاركك الصلاه .. وقبل أن نبادر برفع أيدينا للسماء لأجلك .. وقبل أن كنا نذهب لأى مكان مقدس نضع أسمك فيه .. قبل كل هذا أعلمى
> 
> * أنك كنتى سباقه للخير كم صليت لأجلى ولأجل كثيرين فى مشكالنا وكم شاركتينا وكنتى دائمه المتابعه بما حدث وما يحدث فى مشاكلنا
> *صلوا بعضكم لأجل بعض . قالها الكتاب مشاركه منا جميعا فى مسانده بعضنا البعض
> ...



*مشاركتك ابكتنى لشديد صدقها استاذى الغالى
حقيقى كلامك كتير عليا ولا اجد رد يسعفنى الان الا تقديم شكرى المتواضع امام محبتك الكبيره
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> اذا كان هنالك من دموع تذرف في السماء فستذرف على قلة صلاتنا،  لان
> 
> هنالك بركات لا تحصى مخزنة على حسابنا  بل السماء مليئة بالاستجابات
> 
> ...



*اخى العزيز كليمووو من كل قلبى بشكرك على اهتمامك ومحبتك وبصلى كتير لربنا يعو ضك ويفرحك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2010)

نغم قال:


> سلام المسيح معك دونا
> فى الاول حزنت وملا الخجل نفسى لانى لم اكن معكى فى هذه محنتك ولم اعرف  اساسا انكى فى محنة وتجربة وكم انا حزينة بسبب تقصيرى
> لكن فل اخرج من دائرة الانا  نفسى واتطلع اليكى  ولعمل الله معك كل الحروف مهما حاولت ان اشكلها وارتبها لن تعطى التعظيم الحقيقيى الذى يستحقه الله لعمله معك
> ونصيحة  منى اقدمها لك على طبق من التواضع
> ...



*حبيبة قلبى نغم هزتنى مشاعرك الجميله دى وانا حقيقى فى منتهى السعاده لانى كسبت اخت وصديقه جميله زيك وبتكفينى  رقتك وكلماتك المشجعه وانا فعلا بكتب المعجزات الكتيره اللى ربنا بيسمح انها تحصل معايا فى موضوع المعجزات هنا على المنتدى وياريت كان ينفع اسجل دى كمان بس للاسف 
بشكرك وليكى محبتى وكل امتنانى بمرورك الغالى :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> دونا حبيبتى مشاعرك رقيقه جدا بجد أنتى سكر وعسل والكل بيحبك بجد علشان كدا ربنا ساعدك وهايساعدك كتير وصدقينى كلنا بنمر بتجارب صعبه وبنفرح بيها خصوصا لما نلاقى حد بيحبنا واقف جنبنا وكمان يابخت من يجر(الذى يحبه الرب يؤدبه)(طوبى للرجل الذى يؤدبه الرب)
> أه إحنا بنتعب من التجربه وكتير بنعاتب ربنا بس دا بسبب ضعفنا وكمان ماننساش ربنا على الصليب قال(إلهى إلهى لماذا تركتنى) يعنى عتابنا لربنا بس بمحبه وأدب حلو وما أحلى أنى أصادق ربنا وأحكيله عنى وعن تعبى وهو أكيد هايلبى
> وصدقينى محبتك دى لربنا ومحبتك لأخواتنا فى المنتدى هى أكبر دليل على قلبك الحلو يادونا ياحلو المنتدى كله وربنا معاكى يفرح قلبك ويباركك ويبارك حياتك وتعيشى مع المسيح فى ظل حمايته مع من تحبى



*اهو انتى بقى اللى زى العسل يا توته بجد وقلبك جميل مليان محبه :Love_Letter_Open:
مشاركتك دى   فرحتنى خالص يا قمررر
ربنا يفرحك ويعوض تعب محبتك بكل الخير اللى بتتمنيه *


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> عااااااااااااايز اعرف المشكلة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> عشان اعرف اطبق الكلام دة عليها ممممممممممممممم



*عارف يا مولكا انا من كل قلبى بتمنى احكى كل حاجه وبالتفصيل الممل كمان حتى علشان تشوفوا عمل ربنا كان ازاى عجيب وفى وقته وتشوفوا هو انقذنى من ايه  
بس المشكله انى لو عملت كده اكون تقريبا بكشف عن   شخصيتى الحقيقيه لان الموضوع نزل فى جرايد اجنبيه فرنسيه وكنديه وعلى حوالى 45 موقع على النت   *


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 مايو 2010)

> *بس المشكله انى لو عملت كده  اكون تقريبا بكشف عن   شخصيتى الحقيقيه لان الموضوع نزل فى جرايد اجنبيه  فرنسيه وكنديه وعلى حوالى 45 موقع على النت   *




يالهوي ..........

دا انا هاروح انتحر احسن​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مايو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *بالصلاة والصوم نواجه كل مشاكلنا وتجاربنا وضيقاتنا "ادعنــى وقــت الضيـــــق، أنقـــــذك فتمجدنـــى" (مز 15:50)...
> 
> بس فعلا الواحد لما بيقرا و بيسمع و بيعرف متاعب الاخرين و تجاربهم اد ايه صعبة
> يشكر ربنا مليون مرة فى اليوم على رحمته بيه
> ...



*عندك حق يا هابى  ربنا مش بيسمح بتجربه الا لو كانت على قدر احتمالنا فعلا
 ميرررسى على محبتك واهتمامك وربنا يحافظ عليكى وعلى اسرتك الغاليه :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## ضحكة طفل (8 مايو 2010)

يارب سلام
نشكر الله انك خرجتي بسلام من تجربتك
احنا في العالم علشان نجرب ونختبر
ربنا يقرح قلبك دايما
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مايو 2010)

الياس السرياني قال:


> طوبى للمؤمن بالاله الحي
> 
> طوبى للمُتَّكل على الرب دائماً
> 
> ...



*اشكرك اخى الياس على مرورك الغالى 
لا تتخيل مدى اختبارى  لوجود الرب فى حياتى من خلال هذه المحنه 
وكم تمجد معى فى عدة مواقف بشكل جعل غير المؤمنيين يشهدوا بحدوث معجزه لا يستطيع ان ينكرها اشد الناس تعصباً 
لك كل الشكر والمجد يا الهى *


----------



## الياس السرياني (9 مايو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *اشكرك اخى الياس على مرورك الغالى
> لا تتخيل مدى اختبارى  لوجود الرب فى حياتى من خلال هذه المحنه
> وكم تمجد معى فى عدة مواقف بشكل جعل غير المؤمنيين يشهدوا بحدوث معجزه لا يستطيع ان ينكرها اشد الناس تعصباً
> لك كل الشكر والمجد يا الهى *



ربنا يستخدمتك لمجد اسمه أختي الغالية

ويجعلك وأهل بيتك سبب خلاص لنفوس كثيرة...

صلي من أجل أخوكِ الياس...


----------



## My Rock (9 مايو 2010)

مع بداية كل تجربة، مهما كان حجمها، تتسارع افكارنا لتفسير الأمور و تعليل موقف الله منه، وهو شئ إيجابي من ناحية، لان الله يملأ الكثير في حياتنا و هو ملجأنا و عوننا في الضيق، لكن أحياناً نحتاج ان نتأنى أكثر في الحكم على التجربة و على قصد الله منها.

لكن مع نهاية كل تجربة نزداد فهماً لمشيئة الله في حياتنا و وعياً و تحملاً لما هو قادم، فالحياة مليئة بالتجارب و الرب مليئ بالمحبة و التعاملات الحنانة.

صلاتي ان يحفظكم الرب في إسمه و يبعد عنكم كل شر و شرير..


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 مايو 2010)

salvation قال:


> _  يسوع يكون معاكى يا دونا ويسندك ويرعاكى انتى وكل اسرتك_
> _ويبعد عنك كل الشرور_​



*ميرررسى يا تونى على مساند تك الغاليه وعلى طلبك ورفعك الصلاه من اجلى وده معناه انك اخ حقيقى ربنا يخليك ويباركلى فيك :94:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 مايو 2010)

twin قال:


> *[q-bible]
> يَا لَعُمْقِ غِنَى اللهِ وَحِكْمَتِهِ وَعِلْمِهِ! مَا أَبْعَدَ أَحْكَامَهُ عَنِ الْفَحْصِ وَطُرُقَهُ عَنِ الِاسْتِقْصَاءِ!
> «لأَنْ مَنْ عَرَفَ فِكْرَ الرَّبِّ أَوْ مَنْ صَارَ لَهُ مُشِيراً؟
> أَوْ مَنْ سَبَقَ فَأَعْطَاهُ فَيُكَافَأَ؟».
> ...



*عظيم انت يا ربى:94:
ترعانى وتحفظنى وتمسك بيمينى وتقود خطواتى
 فمن احن منك عليا
شكرا اخى توين على مرورك
ربنا معاك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 مايو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ربنا معاكى يا دونا ويحميكى من كل شر وكل ضيق ​



*ميرررسى يا كوكو على تعب محبتك
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مايو 2010)

coptic man قال:


> ما اجمل قلب المؤمن عندما يري يد الله تعمل في حياته
> 
> بطريقة معجزية لا يتصورها العقل
> 
> ...



*اخى العزيز كوبتك محبة الناس هى كنز لمن يمتلكها ويكفى ان يكون المسيح هو قدوتنا ومعلمنا 
  لنتعلم كيف نحب فهو احبننا اولا 
تجربتى علمتنى الكثير والكثير ولكن من اهم ما استفدته منها هو فوزى بهذا القدر الكبير من المحبه والاهتمام من كل اخواتى بالمنتدى
الكل كان مهتم بالسؤال عنى يوميا وبمتابعة حالتى النفسيه ولو عن طريق مشاركه بسيطه فى موضوع
صلوات كثيره رفعت من اجلى 
عروض كثييييره بالمساعده حتى بدون معرفة اى تفاصيل عن مشكلتى
احساسى انه هناك الكثير منهم كانوا متأثرين بحالتى وخلت مشاركاتهم من الابتسام مشاركه منهم ليا
قهر فروق التوقيت وانتظارهم وسهرهم على المنتدى من اجل انتظار دخولى المنتدى للاطمئنان عليا قبل خلودهم للنوم 
دخول البعض المنتدى خصيصاً من اجلى رغم انشغالهم بالعديد من الامور ولكنى كنت فى بالهم وصلواتهم فكانوا خريصيين على متابعتى
حقيقى شعرت بطوفان من المحبه خفف عنى احمالى واعطانى طاقه رهيبه للصمود والمقاومه
صلواتى من اجل الجميع ليعوضهم الرب عن تعبهم  معى بكل الخير
ميرررسى خالص يا كوبتك وانت حقيقى اخ فى منتهى الطيبه 
ربنا يوفقك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 مايو 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> ​



*ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 مايو 2010)

*نشكر ربنا علي كل شئ*
*ربنا يحافظ عليكي وعلي كل اسرتك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 مايو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *عزيزتي دونا انا هكون صادقه معك بكلامي*
> 
> *انا وانا بقرا كلامك كنت بحسدك بس بحسدك عن محبه مش غيره*
> 
> ...



*لازم يا حبيبتى تعرفى وتتأكدى ان الصلاه سلاح قوووى جدااا وانا اختبرت ده بنفسى من خلال تجربتى دى فمش عاوزاكى  تحرمى نفسك من وجود السلاح ده فى حياتك .
صلى واطلبى الصلاه من الاخريين واختبرى عمل الرب فى حياتك
ربنا منتظرك .. منتظر تطلبيه بقوه وبالحاح حتى لو بعتاب صدقينى مش هيزعل منك
انا فعلا حسيت بمحبة كل اخواتى هنا بمساندتهم وبرعايتهم بكلمه بصلوه بسؤال باهتمام حاجات كتير اوووى حسستنى بده
بشكر ربنا من كل قلبى انه ادانى نعمة وجودكم فى حياتى وبتمنى دوام النعمه دى
بشكرك يا حبيبتى على مشاركتك وبكلماتك الجميله وبصلى لربنا انه يتمجد فى حياتك ويفرح قلبك  :Love_Letter_Open:  *


----------



## zama (17 مايو 2010)

بأمانة   أ / دونا ..

أنا مبسوط جداً لأن مشكلتك دى أنتهت بخير ..

مبروووووووووووووووك ..


----------



## salib 2010 (19 مايو 2010)

*الى اعز واغلى اخت فى المنتدى دونا شكرا للرب الذى يستجيب لكل من يمر بتجربة صعبة فهو الذى قال تعالو الى ياجميع المتعبين وثقيلى الاحمال وانا اريحكم نعم حقا يالهى يامن تستجيب لكل مظلوم رفع يدية الى السماء يطلب معونتك ونصرتك فتستجيب سريعا شكرا يالهنا الحنان يامن تنجينا من الضيقات وتبدل احزاننا افراح ودموعنا ابتسامات نشكرك فى كل وقت وحين يامن تختبر ابنائك الذين الهتهم الحياة فبعدوا عنك لاكن انت قريب فنحن خرافك وانت الراعى الامين الهنا مااجملك وما اروعك انت الحب الحقيقى الذى يعطى بغير حدود اعنا فى غربتنا وارشدنا بروحك القدوس واحطنا بملائكتك لكى نرنم معهم ونشدوا باجمل الالحان لعظيم مراحمك وحنانك على ابنائك الذين ضلوا الطريق لاكن انت لاتتركهم فتعطيهم تجربة لكى يفيقوا ويعلموا انك تحبهم فنلجأ اليك بصلواتنا راجين معونتك فلا تخذل اى انسان مهما كان فانت الاب الحنين على اولادة شكرا لعظيم مراحمك يالهنا القدوس اختى دونا لقد مررت بتجارب عديدة وكانت اخر تجربة اليمة قاسية لانها جائت من اقر ب الاقرباء لى من اخى ابن امى وابى وكانت من افظع التجارب التى مرت بحياتى لاكن لانى مظلوم والرب يعلم مابداخل الصدور ومن قسوة الظلم الذى تعرضت لة صرخت بكل قوتى لالهى الحبيب وناجيتة بدموع وحكيت لة مابداخلى وقلت لة اعنى فى ضيقتى واظهر الحق الذى كان يبدوا انة ضاع فاستجاب لصراخى ولدموعى واهاتى وكانت الدنيا حالكة السواد امام عينى فتغير كل سواد وكل الم وحزن نشكرك ياملك الملوك يامن تستجيب النداء اعنا وارحمنا وبدل احزاننا افراح دائما لكى نمجد اسمك القدوس ونشدوا بصنيع عجائبك *​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 مايو 2010)

*فليتمجد اسم اللة وليكون مباركاً من الان والي الابد 
نشكر اللة عزيزتي انة عبر عنك هذة الكاس المرة 
صدقيني كنا نزكرك في كل صلاة 
الفخ انكسر ونحن نجونا عوننا باسم الرب الهنا 
سلام الرب معك بكل حياتك كل الاوقات امين​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *نشكر ربنا من اجل عظيم مجده
> المسيح يحميكى من كل شر وشبه شر
> *



*امين يا رب ويرعاك ويعوضك تعب الخدمه *


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *يسوع معك يا دونا
> وبجد فرحنا ان التجربة انتهت بسلام
> واكيد كل تجربة بتقوى ومش بتضعف لاننا بنحس فيها بوجود يسوع جنبنا وانه مش سايبنا لوحدنا
> وبنكون مطمنين ان لنا اب بالسما بيدافع عننا
> ...



*البابا شنوده قال انها سميت ضيقه لان القلب ضاق عن احتمالها ولكن المهم انه مش بينسانا وبيدينا دايما القدره على الخروج منها واحنا اقوى
ميرررسى يا قمرااااايه
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> كنت اتمنى من الصديقة العزيزة ان تعرفنا بنوع المشكلة حتى نستفيد جميعا من هذه التجربة نعم الر ب\لا يتركالموؤمنيين ابدا لانن لايمكن نسطيع ان نعمل اى شىء الا بمشيئته



*انا كمان كنت اتمنى احكى تفاصيل ولكن مينفعش اكشف عن شخصيتى للاسف
ولكن انا بشكر ربنا انه كان دايما موجود وكان طرف تالت ولذلك انتهت على خير
يشكر لك مساندتك واهتمامك
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2010)

lovely dove قال:


> ليتمجد اسم الرب
> الحمد لله ان التجربه مرت بسلام وربنا حلها من عنده
> ربنا معاكي ياحبيبتي ومع عائلتك ويحميكو من كل شر
> ومن كل اعمال عدو الخير ربنا يرعاكي
> ​



*ميرررسى خالص يا حبيبتى
ربنا معاكى ويطمننا دايما عليكى :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2010)

twety قال:


> *احنا كنا متضايقين عليكى وكان نفسنا نعرف مالك وكنا قلقانين عليكى
> وحتى لما سافرنا عندك كلمتاكى ومكنتيش موجودة
> كان نفسنا نشوفك وقتها
> بس مقدرناش نكلمك تانى علشان مقعدناش كتير هناك
> ...



*كان على عينى يا توته انى ابعد نفسى عن كل اللى بحبهم 
مكنتش عاوزه احمل حد بيحبنى اى هم 
وحقيقى المنحه جت فى وقتها
ربنا موجود 
ميرررسى يا غاليه :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *ربنا معك يادونا ويسندك ويحميكى من أى شر أو شبه شر
> الرب يباركك ويحافظ عليكى وعلى عائلتك
> والرب يبعد عنك التجارب​*



*ميرررسى خالص يا حبيبتى
ربنا يحافظ عليكى وعلى اسرتك ودايما تكونى فرحانه ومطمنه يا قمررر:Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *دونااااااااا يا حبيبتي *
> 
> *كلامك خلاني ابكي بجد اثر فيا اوي*
> 
> ...



*يا حبيبة قلبى ده من ذوقك ورقتك ومحبتك النقيه
انا كمان بتمنالك كل سعادة الدنيا يا روزايتى :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> نشكر ربنا انك خرجتى منها دونا
> 
> ربنا يقويكى​



*نشكر ربنا انه مفيش ضيقه بتستمر يا تاسونى
اهم حاجه منفقدش ثقتنا فى معونة الله وحفظه لينا 
ميرررسى يا حبيبتى :Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *بجد يا دوون اعمال الله عظيمة وكلها بركة وياما شفناها فى مواقف كتير و طبعا له حكمة فى كل حاجة بنعملها*
> *طبعا فرحااانة جدا بموضوعك ده لانه عرفنى ان ازمتك انتهت ربنا مايجيبش مشاكل تانى ابداً*
> *وفعلا اعمالك عظيمة يا الهى واستجابتك لو بطيئة فى مرة فهى لحكمة* *صعب علينا ندركها فى حينها*



*اكيد بشكر ربنا انها عدت على خير وسلام وبصلى لربنا اننا نفضل فى امان فى حضنه وميعرضناش ابدا لاى ضعف او انهيار لاننا اقويا بيه هو
ميرررسى يا اجمل وارق جيلى :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *ليتمجد اسم الله القدوس ..*​



*اميييييييين يا رب
ميرررسى يا مارسووووو​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2010)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *دونا حبيبتى مش قادرة اقولك قد ايه فرحانة بللحظة دى
> 
> وانك تخلصتى من مشاكلك وهمومك
> 
> ...



*ميرررسى يا حبيبة قلبى وانا واثقه فى مشاعرك دى
وصدقينى كنت عارفه ان ربنا مهتم بتجربتى اكتر من اهتمامى انا بيها وعمله كان واضح وكنت طول الوقت حاسه بوجوده وكنت واثقه كمان  أن حكمة اللـه لديها حلول كثيرة، مهما بدت الأمور معقدة
ربنا يخليكى يا قمررر ويفرح قلبك :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2010)

*koki* قال:


> انا مش عندى كتير اقولة بس احب اقولك
> ربنا معاكى
> و كويس ان انتى طلعتى من الضيقة
> و اقوى سلاح هو الصلاة و الايمان بالرب يسوع​



*ميرررسى يا ارق واطيب كوكى
ربنا معاكى يا قمررر :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2010)

bitar قال:


> *الاخت الحبيبه دونا *
> *بعد قراءة التجربه اكثر من مرة*
> *لم اجد سوى هذه الاقوال عن الضيقه ( التجارب )*
> *وانت تعلمى جيدا ان *
> ...



*ميرررسى خالص يا بيتر وعارف صدقنى كان اكتر شىء بيعزينى انى اقرا اقوال قديسيننا عن التجارب 
ربنا يطمننا دايما عليك  اخى الغالى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *الحمدلله ان التجربة انتهت على خير ودى قوة الصلاة اللى بتزلزل الجبال
> 
> وليتمجد اسم ربنا دايما​*



*امين يا رب
ميرررسى لمحبتك واهتمامك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> حبيبتي واختي الغالية دونا
> 
> بجد كلامك شيء يفرح جدااااااااااا وانا سعيده بان التجربة دي عدت على خير والرب دائما بقول تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين وثقلي الاحمال وانا اريحكم يااااااااااه ما اجمل كلام ربنا هو دائما معنا وبحبني وبوضعنا بتجارب عشان يشوف مدى تحملنا للتجارب دي واننا لازم نصبر لانه ربنا بكون معنا في كل ديقة وكل حزن ونحن اولاده وكمان نشكر الرب لانه وجدت المحبة من الجميع وبصلواتنا وتعاوننا الرب استجاب لنا لكي نرى الفرحة بوجهك والبسمة على شفاتيكي يااااااااااه ما عاظم اسمك يارب بجد انا بشكر الرب انه انتهى التجربة دي على خير وانه اتعلمتي منها القوة اكثر للامام لانه انتي دائما تعطينا القوة والمساعده والمحبة ولهذا مهما فعلنا نحن بكل الطرق لكي نكون معك بصلاوتنا الى الرب فانتي فقعلتي هذا معنا من قبل ونحن نحبك جداااااااااااااااا
> فانتي اختنا الحبية والغالية على قلبنا يا احلى دونا في العالم
> ...



*صدقينى لما قريت كلامك اول مره بكيت مش حزن ولكن سعاده انه ليا اخوات حقيقى بيحبونى وبيتألموا لالمى وبيفرحوا لفرحى ودى نعمه كبيره بصلى لربنا يديمها عليا 
وحقيقى انه بمقدار الحزن والضيقه بتكون التعزيه اللى ممكن تكون فى محبة ومساندة الناس اللى بتحبنى وبتهتم بيا
ميرررسى يا حبيبتى ومن كل قلبى بصلى لربنا يعوضك ويفرحك ويفرحنى بيكى يا قمرررر :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *جميل اوووي احساس الواحد لما يلمس ايد ربنا في مشاكله وضيقاته
> صدقيني يا دونا ربنا دايما واقف معانا وحاسس بينا
> لكن بيختار وقته المناسب
> بحيكي فعلا انك خلتينا نشارك في تجربه الجميله
> ...


*
اكيد احساس جميل امال هنختبر عنايته بينا ازاى
ربنا موجود 
ميرررسى خالص يا ميرووو ربنا يخليكى يا حبيبتى ويعوضك بالخير :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> نشكر ربنا انه حمل عنك تجربتك يا حبيبتى
> وفعلا التجارب بتخلينا نحس بأنه معانا خصوصا لما تتحل بعد تقلها
> زمان حمل عننا صليب خطايانا ولحد دلوقتى بيحمل معانا صليب تجاربنا
> ربنا فاكرنا تملى حتى لو بتجارب وضيقات عشان نلجأله احنا فى حل الازمات
> ربنا يفرح قلبك ويبعد عنك كل ضيق​



*كل الشكر ليك يا رب فانت صادق فى وعدك وامين
ميرررسى يا حبيبتى خالص:Love_Letter_Open:
ربنا يرعاكى ويحافظ عليكى من كل شر وشبة شر *


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2010)

netta قال:


> نشكر ربنا يا دونا
> انك خرجتي منها علي خير
> والسيد الميسح قال
> 
> ...



*عندك حق يا نيتا
  لا اهملك ولا اتركك , ان نسيت الام رضيعها انا لا انساكم  ... متضايقين ولكن غير يائسين ملقين كل همكم عليه لانه يهتم بكم 
ميرررسى خالص يا حبيبتى لاهتمامك ومحبتك :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> *اتقال كلام كتير انا اقل واضعف من اني اقول زيه بس كل اللي اقدر اقوله هو قال يد تجرح والاخري تعصب ربنا من كتر ما هو حنين بيدينا التجربة والمحنه بايد والايد التانيه فيها الحل واليد التانيه بتسنند بتشجع وبتقوي صدقني اختي العزيزة دونا انتي قلتي انك حستي انا فو احتمالك بس هو متاكد انك هنكوني قدها وفعلا كنتي قدها وهو ان سامعك في كل وقت
> ربنا معاكي ونشكر ربنا انك عديتي المحنه ​*



*لايوجد شيء تحت السماء يقدر ان يكدرني او يزعجني لاني محتمي في ذلك الحصن الحصين داخل الملجا الامين مطمئن في احضان المراحم حائز علي ينبوع من التعز ية ... 
ميرررسى يا حبيبتى خالص
ربنا معاكى :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا​*



*اكيييييييييد
ميرررسى يا حبيبة قلبى :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> يالهوي ..........
> 
> دا انا هاروح انتحر احسن​



*هههههههههه لا بعد الشر عليك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2010)

ضحكة طفل قال:


> يارب سلام
> نشكر الله انك خرجتي بسلام من تجربتك
> احنا في العالم علشان نجرب ونختبر
> ربنا يقرح قلبك دايما
> سلام المسيح مع الجميع



*إذاأتت عليك تجربة فلا تبحث عن سببها...بل احتملها بدون حزن
 (القديس مرقس)
اكيييييد يا حبيبتى 
يرررسى خالص بجد
ربنا معاكى:Love_Letter_Open: *


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2010)

الياس السرياني قال:


> ربنا يستخدمتك لمجد اسمه أختي الغالية
> 
> ويجعلك وأهل بيتك سبب خلاص لنفوس كثيرة...
> 
> صلي من أجل أخوكِ الياس...



*اشكرك اخى الغالى وانا اتعلمت من تجربتى دى كتييييير
إحسبوه كل فرح يا إخوتى  حينما تقعون في تجارب متنوعةعالمين أن إمتحان إيمانكم ينشىء صبرا 
اشكرك لاهتمامك ومحبتك وربنا يرعاك ويحافظ على اسرتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2010)

my rock قال:


> مع بداية كل تجربة، مهما كان حجمها، تتسارع افكارنا لتفسير الأمور و تعليل موقف الله منه، وهو شئ إيجابي من ناحية، لان الله يملأ الكثير في حياتنا و هو ملجأنا و عوننا في الضيق، لكن أحياناً نحتاج ان نتأنى أكثر في الحكم على التجربة و على قصد الله منها.
> 
> لكن مع نهاية كل تجربة نزداد فهماً لمشيئة الله في حياتنا و وعياً و تحملاً لما هو قادم، فالحياة مليئة بالتجارب و الرب مليئ بالمحبة و التعاملات الحنانة.
> 
> صلاتي ان يحفظكم الرب في إسمه و يبعد عنكم كل شر و شرير..



*روك انا بجد مش لاقيه كلام اعبر بيه عن شكرى لوقوفك معايا فى محنتى ومساندتك الكبيره اللى كانت مصدر امان وتعزيه كبيره ليا ولكن هو ده المتوقع بين افراد الاسره الواحده
صلاتى لربنا يرعاك ويسندك يقويك ويعوضك بكل الخير 
وعندك حق ان الترجمة الروحية لكلمة ضيقات تعني بركات وأكاليل... وهذه هي اللغة الروحية والذي يترجمها بغير ذلك يتعب 
ربنا معاك يا زعيمنا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نشكر ربنا علي كل شئ*
> *ربنا يحافظ عليكي وعلي كل اسرتك*​


*
ميررررسى يا اجمل وارق روكا
ربنا يخليكى ليا يا رب :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2010)

zama قال:


> بأمانة   أ / دونا ..
> 
> أنا مبسوط جداً لأن مشكلتك دى أنتهت بخير ..
> 
> مبروووووووووووووووك ..



*ميررررسى يا زاما ربنا يبارك فييييييك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2010)

salib 2010 قال:


> *الى اعز واغلى اخت فى المنتدى دونا شكرا للرب الذى يستجيب لكل من يمر بتجربة صعبة فهو الذى قال تعالو الى ياجميع المتعبين وثقيلى الاحمال وانا اريحكم نعم حقا يالهى يامن تستجيب لكل مظلوم رفع يدية الى السماء يطلب معونتك ونصرتك فتستجيب سريعا شكرا يالهنا الحنان يامن تنجينا من الضيقات وتبدل احزاننا افراح ودموعنا ابتسامات نشكرك فى كل وقت وحين يامن تختبر ابنائك الذين الهتهم الحياة فبعدوا عنك لاكن انت قريب فنحن خرافك وانت الراعى الامين الهنا مااجملك وما اروعك انت الحب الحقيقى الذى يعطى بغير حدود اعنا فى غربتنا وارشدنا بروحك القدوس واحطنا بملائكتك لكى نرنم معهم ونشدوا باجمل الالحان لعظيم مراحمك وحنانك على ابنائك الذين ضلوا الطريق لاكن انت لاتتركهم فتعطيهم تجربة لكى يفيقوا ويعلموا انك تحبهم فنلجأ اليك بصلواتنا راجين معونتك فلا تخذل اى انسان مهما كان فانت الاب الحنين على اولادة شكرا لعظيم مراحمك يالهنا القدوس اختى دونا لقد مررت بتجارب عديدة وكانت اخر تجربة اليمة قاسية لانها جائت من اقر ب الاقرباء لى من اخى ابن امى وابى وكانت من افظع التجارب التى مرت بحياتى لاكن لانى مظلوم والرب يعلم مابداخل الصدور ومن قسوة الظلم الذى تعرضت لة صرخت بكل قوتى لالهى الحبيب وناجيتة بدموع وحكيت لة مابداخلى وقلت لة اعنى فى ضيقتى واظهر الحق الذى كان يبدوا انة ضاع فاستجاب لصراخى ولدموعى واهاتى وكانت الدنيا حالكة السواد امام عينى فتغير كل سواد وكل الم وحزن نشكرك ياملك الملوك يامن تستجيب النداء اعنا وارحمنا وبدل احزاننا افراح دائما لكى نمجد اسمك القدوس ونشدوا بصنيع عجائبك *​




*اخى الغالى وصديقى العزيز لا اجد ما يوفيك حقك من كلمات الشكر على محبتك واهتمامك
 لازم دايما نصلى ونقول ادينا يارب نشوف ايدك فى وسط الضيقة ونلمس حنانك ومحبتك علمنا ازاى نحط رجائنا كله فيك انت مش فى حد تانى , مين احن منك علينا فى التجربة والضيقة
واللى بدأ معانا الطريق بيكمل
ربنا معاك ويعوض تعب محبتك بالخير *


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *فليتمجد اسم اللة وليكون مباركاً من الان والي الابد
> نشكر اللة عزيزتي انة عبر عنك هذة الكاس المرة
> صدقيني كنا نزكرك في كل صلاة
> الفخ انكسر ونحن نجونا عوننا باسم الرب الهنا
> سلام الرب معك بكل حياتك كل الاوقات امين​*



*حقيقى يا راجعة  الهنا اله المستحيلات وواهب كل التعزيات 
قلبه بيئن لالمنا وبيتوجع دايما علشاننا 
ده هو اللى فدانا هنخاف من ايه بقى
ميرررسى يا حبيبة قلبى على مساندتك الغاليه 
ربنا معاكى ومع اسرتك يا قمر *


----------

